# FIBERGLASS PICTURES



## BLACK CHERRY

TRUNKS INTERIOR BOX

http://img206.imageshack.us/slideshow/play...1305337fw7.smil
CLICK UP TOP

http://img141.imageshack.us/slideshow/play...1307037wfc.smil
HERE IS THE TRUNK

http://img221.imageshack.us/slideshow/play...13126816x6.smil
THIS IS THE TRUNK CLICK UP TOP 


DONT FORGET TO ADD SOME PICS TO THIS FORUM


----------



## doughboi916

nice, so do you put fiberglass on the box or just some cloth and resin?


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Oct 29 2006, 08:43 PM~6469716
> *nice, so do you put fiberglass on the box or just some cloth and resin?
> *


FIRST A COUPLE COATS OF RESIN TO GET IT HARD THEN I USED FIBERGLASS MATING AND RESIN THEN BONDO THEN PUTY FILLER AND A SHIT LOAD OF PRIMER TO MAKE IT ALL SMOTH. PAINT THEN CLEAR. IN A FEW WEEKS I WILL HAVE MY INTERIOR COMPLETLY FIBERGLASS DASH,DOORS,BACK DECK LID, CENTER COUNCIL,AND ALL THE PILLARS


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

OUTTA CONTROL C.C IN THE HOUSE


----------



## back yard boogie

definately different

i heard of big fines for steering wheel screens tho


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by back yard boogie_@Nov 4 2006, 11:20 PM~6506018
> *definately different
> 
> i heard of big fines for steering wheel screens tho
> *


DONT DIVE IT MUCH MOSTLY TO CAR SHOWS AND THE PARK ON SUNDAYS


----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## Sporty

lol, you must really love your install bro 

i saw a bunch of other pictures you posted in another thread, nice job with it.... did you do this yourself? have any build pics?


----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY

DIDI IT ALL MYSELF WAIT TO YOU SEE IT THIS SPRING


----------



## I. K. Rico

hey alex what's up with them pics for the site?


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

NEED TO PICK UP A SCANNER. GOT ALOT OF PICS BUT NEED TO SCAN THEM (SHOULD GET ONE FOR CHRISTMAS)


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Dec 19 2006, 05:54 PM~6787547
> *NEED TO PICK UP A SCANNER. GOT ALOT OF PICS BUT NEED TO SCAN THEM (SHOULD GET ONE FOR CHRISTMAS)
> *


 ha ha alright then homie...


----------



## Pitbullx

pretty good work shitty ass equipment


----------



## LIL LOW YUNGSTER

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Dec 17 2006, 06:06 PM~6776793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT DID YOU USE TO MOLD THIS? THIS IS CLEAN HOLMES


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

ITS MOSTLY THE ORG. DASH JUST SANDED IT SMOOTH. FIBERGLASS AROUND THE VENT,DEFROST,AND PS2 (TOOK OFF OLD VINYL)


----------



## LIL LOW YUNGSTER

YOU JUST LEFT THE OLD DASH IN AND TOOK OFF THE VINAL? WHAT ABOUT THE AIR BAG?


----------



## superdodge2196

> _Originally posted by LIL LOW YUNGSTER_@Dec 24 2006, 10:34 PM~6817935
> *YOU JUST LEFT THE OLD DASH IN AND TOOK OFF THE VINAL? WHAT ABOUT THE AIR BAG?
> *


somebody didn't look at the pics in the link. :uh:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

YOU THINK


----------



## bmcustomaudio

heres a 6w0 in my dash


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

DOES IT MAKE THE RADIO SKIP


----------



## bmcustomaudio

it did but i put some foam imbetween the enclosure and the head unit


----------



## superdodge2196

you going to do any more work or just keep bumpin the same old shit. not hatin shit looks great, just ready to see more.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 30 2007, 01:05 PM~7128133
> *you going to do any more work or just keep bumpin the same old shit.  not hatin shit looks great, just ready to see more.
> *




same thing i was thinking... it just makes it seems like he's really on his on dick about it.. great work, but come on. if anything, just leave a link to the thread in your sig


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Dec 17 2006, 08:06 PM~6776793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kind of paint did you use for dashboard?


----------



## big_mike_lolo

not finished yet 1st time fucking with fiberglass , still got to do my kick panels and rear deck ,not to hard to fiberglass the finish work is a pain in the ass


----------



## big_mike_lolo

How many coats of fiberglass did you use on your speaker box ,I only used 1 coat I dont know if it is going to crack , Im going to mount my caps and wiring behind my box it sucks but I still have to fit 2 pumps and 10 batteries in my trunk , Im going to hook up a slide show too that shit is alright


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

MAYBE 3-5 COATS AND FIBERGLASS MATING


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by big_mike_lolo_@Feb 10 2007, 12:35 AM~7223375
> *How many coats of fiberglass did you use on your speaker box ,I only used 1 coat I dont know if it is going to crack , Im going to mount my caps and wiring behind my box it sucks but I still have to fit 2 pumps and 10 batteries in my trunk , Im going to hook up a slide show too that shit is alright
> *




if you wiegh 200+ and can stand on your enclosure and it dont flex or crack, you might be okay... if it flexes or breaks, then it wasnt strong enough... 1 coat isnt gonna be enough...


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

THAT SOUNDS ABOUTRIGHT


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

come on 2175 people look at this but no pics. 
post some pics


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE

:biggrin:


----------



## Sporty

i remember your van, shit was sick... had air ride on it right?

what have you done new to it?


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Feb 19 2007, 07:47 PM~7301239
> *i remember your van, shit was sick... had air ride on it right?
> 
> what have you done new to it?
> *




thx bro..yeah it has air ride..really haven't done shit to it in a while..sits in my garage alot...one of these days gonna do some shit :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by VAN-MIZZLE_@Feb 19 2007, 07:58 AM~7296354
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres ur pedals :dunno:


----------



## Sporty

if you look he has a beauty board in front of the pedals in that pic...


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

NICE JOB ANY PICS OF THE BACK DOORS


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Dec 17 2006, 06:06 PM~6776793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice your dash is of the hook, you inspired me to put a playstation in my dash:

how did you power the playstation?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Feb 20 2007, 09:22 PM~7312050
> *nice your dash is of the hook, you inspired me to put a playstation in my dash:
> 
> how did you power the playstation?
> *


prolly an inverter that plugs into ur cig lighter or u can cut that off and run to ur batt or however u wanna wire it...
i got one i can sell ya if ur interested


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 07:45 PM~7312357
> *prolly an inverter that plugs into ur cig lighter or u can cut that off and run to ur batt or however u wanna wire it...
> i got one i can sell ya if ur interested
> *


dont want it to plug into my cigy lighter (it will look tacky)


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Feb 20 2007, 09:47 PM~7312394
> *dont want it to plug into my cigy lighter (it will look tacky)
> *


i know, thats why i said u can cut the cig lighter part off the inverter than splice it into the wires for ur cig or run them to ur batt, etc.. thats how i did my last one, than i hid the inverter


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 11:04 PM~7312560
> *i know, thats why i said u can cut the cig lighter part off the inverter than splice it into the wires for ur cig or run them to ur batt,  etc.. thats how i did my last one, than i hid the inverter
> *


the smarter thing to do is run a fused 14awg wire from the batt to a 3-prong on/off switch (12V input, GND, 12V output) and run the output of the switch to the inverter that runs to the playstation..

you get to keep your cig lighters functionality with out having a tacky install... install the switch where you want.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Feb 20 2007, 08:22 PM~7312050
> *nice your dash is of the hook, you inspired me to put a playstation in my dash:
> 
> how did you power the playstation?
> *


IF YOU LOOK STRAIT DOWN FROM THE STERING WHELL YOU SE THE INVERTOR. DO NOT USE A CHEAP CIGARETE LIGHTER NOT ENOUGH POWER OR NOT SAFE JUST SPEND A LITTLE MORE AND PICK UP A DECENT ONE. I SPENT ABOUT $ 60 BUCKS.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

LOOKS GOOD CANT WAIT SEE THE FINISH PRODUCT. GOOD LUCK


----------



## lil6yplayboy

anothe way i've done it before is wire another cig lighter and install behind dash..create a mount for power inverter behind dash also...nothing ever seen.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by lil6yplayboy_@Feb 25 2007, 02:49 PM~7347923
> *anothe way i've done it before is wire another cig lighter and install behind dash..create a mount for power inverter behind dash also...nothing ever seen.....
> *


thats how i did it the last time, just didnt hide it, had it in the glove box with everythign else


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

THATS COOL


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

EL PASO ANY NEW PICS OF THE DASH


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 8 2007, 06:31 PM~7439623
> *EL PASO ANY NEW PICS OF THE DASH
> *


wating on my paint just hung it up:


----------



## ADHOOD

Not everyone's style in cars but here we go


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Roln19s

you ever notice that ALOT of the screens that are in the dash/door panels etc. at shows are never on? I know of a few people who put them in there for looks and they don't work. 


Black Cherry - Your Dash came out HOTT as HELL!


----------



## lincolnondubz

my first fiberglass build.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Apr 9 2007, 10:44 PM~7654591
> *my first fiberglass build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bet your trunk is extremely loud


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Apr 9 2007, 10:44 PM~7654591
> *my first fiberglass build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i guess you dont like to have bass in the cabin of the car because all that shit is trapped in the trunk... bet it sounds like your trunk is breaking apart outside.


----------



## lincolnondubz

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Apr 10 2007, 06:38 PM~7661925
> *i guess you dont like to have bass in the cabin of the car because all that shit is trapped in the trunk... bet it sounds like your trunk is breaking apart outside.
> *


i was concerned about the overall sound in the car too but turned out good. but the trunk itself sounds like its gonna blow the fuck up. lol


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Apr 11 2007, 12:17 AM~7663828
> *i was concerned about the overall sound in the car too but turned out good. but the trunk itself sounds like its gonna blow the fuck up. lol
> *



if you didnt seal the rear off like that, it would sound like that in the cabin as well but most of the pressure is trapped in the trunk because of the enclosure


----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY

TV'S MAY NOT BE BIG BUT THEY WORK.. IN THE DASH / STEERING WHEEL / TRUNK / HEADREST / VISORS.


----------



## creepin cutty

what tv's u use? and where u get them from


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 26 2007, 11:02 AM~7777226
> *what tv's u use? and where u get them from
> *


the orange cutty an the green monte are from the shop i work at an they all do work 

but like the 15" an 20" screen are just regular magnovox tvs from walmart they acctully have a inverter built in the thattakes it from a/c to 12volt d/c u just have to track the wire an cut an hook directly to 12

15's are like $200 an the 20"s are around$500


----------



## acutabovetherest

Here's some pics of a car I built for a customer/friend of mine. and yes all 5 10" tv's are fully functional (including the 7" screen where the third brake light was, sorry no pic) but, like someone said earlier not for everyone but I tried to keep it clean and not as gaudy as the cars on page 3 - oh, and yes the center console flows from the dash all the way to the trunk mold. the car was built in memory of my boy jeff's sister who past away from breast cancer so don't hate on the pink.


----------



## hearse

i really like that console


----------



## acutabovetherest

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Apr 29 2007, 08:57 PM~7799727
> *i really like that console
> *


thanks man


----------



## Pitbullx

work looks good mang :thumbsup:

but the exterior pics make baby jesus cry


----------



## acutabovetherest

low and slow for me man but my customers get what they want


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest_@Apr 29 2007, 09:42 PM~7800201
> *low and slow for me man but my customers get what they want
> *


post some more pics... and by the way just qurios how much would you charge for a fiberglass dash something simple and clean??? the reason wy i ask because i have a few people asking me to do thers and dont really know how to trow a number at them.


----------



## thuglifeballin

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 29 2007, 09:39 PM~7800171
> *work looks good mang :thumbsup:
> 
> but the exterior pics make baby jesus cry
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@May 2 2007, 01:20 PM~7818799
> *post some more pics... and by the way just qurios how much would you charge for a fiberglass dash something simple and clean??? the reason wy i ask because i have a few people asking me to do thers and dont really know  how to trow a number at them.
> *


for a full dash we usually start at 2 stacks an the more they want the more the price goes up and 400 per door


----------



## acutabovetherest

man this dash took about 2 days and thats only because of drying time and repair work to the top half- two stacks is crazy talk. but then again we didn't paint it so with paint it would be abit more. This dash alone ready to go to the painter would be a grand in labor. The doors took more work then the dash did.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by acutabovetherest+May 4 2007, 09:01 PM~7836791-->
> 
> 
> 
> man this dash took about 2 days and thats only because of drying time and repair work to the top half- two stacks is crazy talk. but then again we didn't paint it so with paint it would be abit more. This dash alone ready to go to the painter would be a grand in labor. The doors took more work then the dash did.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if u look at the post ADHOOD did with the green monte as the first pic we did that green monte and the orange cutlass, those are all new dash every part of the old dash went into the dumpster , for something using the stock dash a stack is about right but when u factor in wiring digital gauges an starting from nothin it adds in alot of time
> 
> granite a dash has gotten down to a day or two of design an another day of glassing an bondo an sanding then when send it off to paint that isnt included in the 2 stacks
> 
> if your gonna do it get paid for it no sense in using your time when ur gettin paid half what you should we have cars lined up months in advance for us at 2+ stacks for just the dash an up to a stack an a half on the doors an consoles
> <!--QuoteBegin-ADHOOD_@Apr 4 2007, 10:42 PM~7620757
> *Not everyone's style in cars but here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREEGZ

with the fiberglassed enclosures is there ever an issue with them cracking because of bass?


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@May 7 2007, 12:18 PM~7850383
> *with the fiberglassed enclosures is there ever an issue with them cracking because of bass?
> *



a PROPERLY built fiberglass enclosure will hold up better then one made of mdf...

just more expensive and more labor.


----------



## DREEGZ

how do you properly build one?


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@May 7 2007, 01:09 PM~7850689
> *how do you properly build one?
> *


if you want to build an enclosure, start a thread and we'll walk you through it, but it doesnt make sense to write a novel if you dont have material, and your not prepared to build as we post


----------



## xSSive

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@May 7 2007, 12:09 PM~7850689
> *how do you properly build one?
> *




did a build up for this in custom interiors section....doing a box isn't much different, just need to figure out cubic footage.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@May 7 2007, 01:50 PM~7850989
> *did a build up for this in custom interiors section....doing a box isn't much different, just need to figure out cubic footage.
> *


its a little more then just finding cubic footage.  

you have to consider wieght, stress, seams, bracing, thickness, and quality of materials (just to name a few).

your wall and dash came out nice though


----------



## 2LO4URHO

:0 damn i wish i could do all that- looks i need to get to practicing


----------



## DREEGZ

cool thx when i do ill start a thread  , nice work on that trunk


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

LETS GET SOME MORE PICS IN HERE


----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## themerc

more pics!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## Viejitos In Da House




----------



## KAHUNA




----------



## I. K. Rico

damn black cherry your seats/doors look good that's the first pics i've seen of them done... nice homie!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jun 7 2007, 02:41 PM~8061535
> *damn black cherry your seats/doors look good that's the first pics i've seen of them done... nice homie!
> *


THANKS BRO THIS SHIT NEVVER STOPS ALWAYS ADDING MORE STUFF...


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

TTT


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

TTT


----------



## www.slamcar.com

ttt


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

:biggrin:


----------



## 93CADILLAQ

My old system uffin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Jul 27 2007, 04:03 PM~8407454
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old system uffin:
> *


wheres tha port :scrutinize:


----------



## hearse

he likes sealed :happysad:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jul 27 2007, 07:09 PM~8408812
> *he likes sealed :happysad:
> *


:twak:


----------



## hearse

its not my car


----------



## 93CADILLAQ

THAT WAS THE ONLY WAY THE COULD GET THE 4 15'S ON THERE AND FOR ME TO STILL BE ABLE TO SIT IN THE CAR. IT WAS ALL SHOW AND NO GO, MY 4 12'S THAT I HAD IN THE TRUNK HIT HARDER,SO I TOOK THE WALL OUT.


----------



## bigshod

*PIMP BABY PIMP*


----------



## Sporty

thats sick homie! and the best thing about it is that you dont have anything glassed!!! glad you posted it in a fiberglass pics topic ..


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

DUMMY


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

post lets seee themm


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 28 2007, 06:43 PM~8415297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIMP BABY PIMP
> *



Looks like you boosted a bunch of shit in the middle of the night and threw it in there


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

:biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

WOW 7,772 VIEWS


----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## texasswanga

MAN CAN YOU INSTALL A 6 INCH SCREEN INTO A 82 FLEET STEERING WHEEL


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## juiced 64

This is a box that I just finished about a week ago it's in the vack of my Cousin's Dakota quad cab.


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2007, 06:40 PM~8674193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how does this sound in this 63 trunk?


----------



## juiced 64

Its still dirty in those pictures, They were taken as soon as we got it put in before we cleaned it all up.


----------



## HiLow

What type of material is used on for the intial shape? I noticed on TV they will make there speaker holes out of wood, prop them up. Pull some sort of cotten or some type of material tightly over and begin applying the resin.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Aug 30 2007, 12:51 AM~8675512
> *What type of material is used on for the intial shape? I noticed on TV they will make there speaker holes out of wood, prop them up. Pull some sort of cotten or some type of material tightly over and begin applying the resin.
> *


you can use fleece, grill cloth, spandex, etc.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by texasswanga_@Aug 29 2007, 07:37 PM~8674167
> *MAN CAN  YOU INSTALL A 6 INCH SCREEN INTO A 82 FLEET STEERING WHEEL
> *


POST A PIC OF THE WHEEL AND I CAN TELL YOU ... AND DOES IT HAVE A AIR BAG IN IT??? YOU NEED THE WIRES FROM THE AIR BAG AND HORN TO MAKE IT WORK


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 29 2007, 09:42 PM~8674208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my all time favorites!!!! floating amp rack for the win.. simple and clean


----------



## impala_631

a couple shots of mine in progress


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

NICE 64 WANA TRADE FOR A GRAND AM OR 77 CADI WITH 2 PUMPS


----------



## superdodge2196

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Sep 4 2007, 04:27 PM~8713698
> *NICE 64 WANA TRADE FOR A GRAND AM OR 77 CADI WITH 2 PUMPS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Sep 4 2007, 05:27 PM~8713698
> *NICE 64 WANA TRADE FOR A GRAND AM OR 77 CADI WITH 2 PUMPS
> *


no thanks, i have a nice c10 for sale tho


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

THANKS BUT IM LOOKING FOR SOME ONE WITH A 64 IMPALA THAT WILL TRADE...I HAVE A FULL CUSTOM 97 GRAND AM WITH 2 MANY OPTION TO LIST AND A 77 CADI WITH A 2 PUMP SET UP


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Aug 22 2007, 07:40 PM~8620012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by VAN-MIZZLE_@Feb 19 2007, 06:58 AM~7296354
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is the baddest van i ever saw.bad ass! :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Here you go!


----------



## luckysautosports#1

Here is a pic of my 2006 Hummer H3 it has 65 tv's inside and out!!
www.luckysautosports.com


----------



## KAHUNA

Setup in my Expedition,


----------



## juiced93

that shits sweet right there


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

OH I SEE SOME ONE DELETED MY COMMENT IT IT WENT BACK A FEW DAYS..


----------



## varybarry

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Sep 11 2007, 08:34 AM~8765236
> *Setup in my Expedition,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet setup. I like the NOS too.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by varybarry_@Oct 2 2007, 01:22 PM~8915822
> *Sweet setup. I like the NOS too.
> *


NOS :scrutinize:

uh those are tanks for the airbag setup


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by varybarry_@Oct 2 2007, 11:22 AM~8915822
> *Sweet setup. I like the NOS too.
> *


DO THE MOTERS OVER HEAT TUCKED IN THE VINYL


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Oct 7 2007, 08:41 PM~8948916
> *DO THE MOTERS OVER HEAT TUCKED IN THE VINYL
> *


talkin about the AZ200's? I wouldnt think so...looks like only the mounts is tucked in... whole thing is up out of the vinyl (i see a filter, heatsink, and body of the AZ)

those look like 5/6gal tanks anyhow... the AZ's wont run long enough to overheat to fill those tanks


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

LOOKS GOOD BACK THERE.. WOULD OF BEEN BAD ASS IF THEY FIBERGLASSED THE FLOOR


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

ttt


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Oct 30 2007, 08:03 PM~9117442
> *ttt
> *


bumping ur thread without any new contributions is a good way to get the thread deleted


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 30 2007, 07:11 PM~9118011
> *bumping ur thread without any new contributions is a good way to get the thread deleted
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 30 2007, 10:11 PM~9118011
> *bumping ur thread without any new contributions is a good way to get the thread deleted
> *


how bout a bunch of these?
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 1 2007, 05:53 AM~9128911
> *how bout a bunch of these?
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


same shit n00b


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 2 2007, 06:19 PM~8918850
> *NOS :scrutinize:
> 
> uh those are tanks for the airbag setup
> *



x2 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## killerbeaver

al u could have put a pic of the beaver u know u got a pic of the dash


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

SORRY BRO GOT ANY PICS OF THE BUILD...


----------



## killerbeaver

this is what it looked like when i took it out


----------



## suiside62

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Nov 6 2007, 10:24 PM~9170713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al u could have put a pic of the beaver u know u got a pic of the dash
> *


what kind of wood did you use for the floor? thats bad ass any better pics of the floor?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by suiside62_@Nov 13 2007, 01:45 AM~9215829
> *what kind of wood did you use for the floor? thats bad ass any better pics of the floor?
> *




looks like paneling


----------



## killerbeaver

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Nov 13 2007, 07:31 AM~9216939
> *looks like paneling
> *


ya i wish it was paneling it would have been a lot less $$$$$$ than i spent


----------



## killerbeaver

> _Originally posted by suiside62_@Nov 12 2007, 11:45 PM~9215829
> *what kind of wood did you use for the floor? thats bad ass any better pics of the floor?
> *


thanks homie it is pergo


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

LOOKS GOOD IN PERSON.. :biggrin: I MEAN ALRIGHT


----------



## DROP EM INC96

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Sep 5 2007, 10:07 AM~8720522
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY BRO HOW DID U DO UR DASH.DID U PULL IT OUT N WHAT DID U USE. PM ME WITH SUM INFO. THANKZ FOR UR TIME


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

http://img141.imageshack.us/slideshow/play...1307037wfc.smil


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

CHECK IT OUT THE DASH WHEN I STARTED


----------



## juiced 64

:biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64

Here is a car we just finished at work!
View My Video


----------



## juiced 64

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=6pflbet&s=1


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Nov 21 2007, 09:51 PM~9278484
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=6pflbet&s=1
> *



:uh:


----------



## juiced 64

Why the face homie? :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Nov 21 2007, 09:54 PM~9278525
> *Why the face homie? :uh:
> *


wasnt feeling the rotating "speaker box" it would of looked better if you had a still box with 4or 6 15s


----------



## juiced 64

I guess thats why we're all entitled to our own opinions.  

Check out our website. Its got a lot of the cars weve done on there with still boxes and fiberglass. www.uaudio.net


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

looks good but how did you keep the speakers to work


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

FIBERGLASSING SUCKS THIS TIME OF YEAR. TO COLD


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Dec 3 2007, 05:17 PM~9364372
> *FIBERGLASSING SUCKS THIS TIME OF YEAR. TO COLD
> *


true, i did my sub box last winter, it makes things harder


----------



## MAD_ONE




----------



## MAD_ONE

consol


























inside trunk


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Nowhere near as crazy as what some folks in here have done, but I got some fiberglassing done on a custom made center console in my SUV.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 8 2007, 04:04 PM~9404831
> *Nowhere near as crazy as what some folks in here have done, but I got some fiberglassing done on a custom made center console in my SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 8 2007, 01:20 PM~9404901
> *clean :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie. I'm gonna build a new, but downsize it a bit and just throw in one 10" Audiobahn instead of 2 12" CVRs. I know Audiobahn ain't the best when it comes to sound, but they are aesthetically pleasing. Unless you know of some other good chrome subs. I could always get a 10" CVR and chrome or gold plate it right?


----------



## cd blazin




----------



## BLACK CHERRY

NICE FELLAS KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 8 2007, 08:40 PM~9406065
> *Thanks homie. I'm gonna build a new, but downsize it a bit and just throw in one 10" Audiobahn instead of 2 12" CVRs. I know Audiobahn ain't the best when it comes to sound, but they are aesthetically pleasing. Unless you know of some other good chrome subs. I could always get a 10" CVR and chrome or gold plate it right?
> *


2 12s too loud for ya?

you could look into getting a sub from FI and have scott chrome plate the basket or send you a raw one to get chromed yourself


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 8 2007, 09:45 PM~9407382
> *2 12s too loud for ya?
> 
> you could look into getting a sub from FI and have scott chrome plate the basket or send you a raw one to get chromed yourself
> *


Nah, the 12s sound real nice, but the box is a touch bigger than what I'd like. If I go a bit smaller with the box, its not optimal for 12s. So I don't mind running one 10" and have a less wide console. FI? Scott? :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 9 2007, 05:13 AM~9408522
> *Nah, the 12s sound real nice, but the box is a touch bigger than what I'd like. If I go a bit smaller with the box, its not optimal for 12s. So I don't mind running one 10" and have a less wide console. FI? Scott? :dunno:
> *


www.ficaraudio.com

scott = owner


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 8 2007, 04:04 PM~9404831
> *Nowhere near as crazy as what some folks in here have done, but I got some fiberglassing done on a custom made center console in my SUV.
> *


That is VERY clean. I like your style bro. I'm into making things "out of sight" until its time to show off as well. 

Hopefully this saturday i can finish my other speaker enclosure so i can throw the other 2 ID8v.3's in and use the Directed D2400 to it's max potential...










i need to start buying my IDQ10v.3 so i stay close to schedule (i need to buy 4 of those lil guys and a sundown 1500)


----------



## themerc

Sporty let's see some more pics of your ride!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Dec 11 2007, 01:29 PM~9427749
> *That is VERY clean. I like your style bro. I'm into making things "out of sight" until its time to show off as well.
> 
> Hopefully this saturday i can finish my other speaker enclosure so i can throw the other 2 ID8v.3's in and use the Directed D2400 to it's max potential...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to start buying my IDQ10v.3 so i stay close to schedule (i need to buy 4 of those lil guys and a sundown 1500)
> *


Thanks man. That looks real clean what you got there. I bet the sound quality must be real nice in there.


----------



## Sporty

pana HU
pana 8-disc changer
CDT eurofit 6.5" comps with satnet 480 crosses (1" silks)
CDT nyoslim 6.f" coax in the rear
800.2 usamps for the cdt's
2 ID ID8v.3's in a common chamber sealed ( i got 2 more to go just cant find time to do it)
DIRECTED D2400 for the 4 ID8's
knukonceptz wiring and rca's

and yes... it sounds VERY smooth and natural.. i love it. i get alot of compliments... I was suprised being that i dont have anything to cover the ~60hz and down region :biggrin: 

i'll be happy if i can get those 4 IDQ10's to sing hardcore in a 15hz-60hz frequency band. i'm looking for a upholestry guy to clean up my back seat's back rest after i cut through the back


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Dec 11 2007, 05:39 PM~9428255
> *Sporty let's see some more pics of your ride!
> *


IF god allows me to finish that 2nd speaker box this saturday, i'll search for that post i made and update with some pics... everythings stock except for the audio though.

'06 4-door ram pickup


----------



## Sporty

these guys were taken in 06 (disregard the date)

i suggest doing this if you guys make your own adapters:



















speaker build up for FI X12's when they first came out (of course i ran out and bought two when i saw the price )


















































my first run in with vinyl:

















i wish i had got finished pics of the system but sadly, the day AFTER i finished everything.. the truck was wrecked and all the goodies had to come out (sad day in sporty's world). and then i started loosing interest in audio.. but its slowly comin back


----------



## Sporty

not glass but one of the hardest mdf enclosure i was faced with..

1.5 @ 34hz for an '06 inifiniti G-35 coupe.. that trunk is a nightmare! and i needed to make sure the enclosure stopped right at the trunk line...


















i ended up using filler to make things smooth and nice... was also wrapped in vinyl..

shit knocked though... i was suprised lol.. i thought the enclosure was so funky it wasn't gonna be worth it but turned out to be a very very nice add-on


----------



## Sporty

for my single cab:













































amp rack was a bitch (built for a cover and view window)









to cut out to the left were for 6" fans, cut out in the center for view window, cut out to the right for exhaust









mounts for my cross overs to the components



























btw, this one was my FIRST fiberglass build (think i went took it to the extreme for the first time?? maybe  )

i can't find pics of the finished product but i smoked the woofer playing test tones (loud as shit actually) and then i cut the box in half and dumped it... i think i spent about $250 in materials on the enclosure


----------



## Sporty

BTW, it went inside of this:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 9 2007, 08:14 AM~9408922
> *www.ficaraudio.com
> 
> scott = owner
> *


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## killerbeaver

black cherry do u have a better pic of my car dash


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Dec 30 2007, 12:53 PM~9565510
> *black cherry do u have a better pic of my car dash
> *


on my other compiter it took a crap.. iv been using my lap-top for about a year.. to lazy to take in my computer.. i need to because i have alot shit on it.. when i do i will post some up for you..


----------



## MICHOACAN




----------



## impala_631

my cusions eclipse with lots of fiberglass work :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631

my buddies eclipse with some handy work :cheesy:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

bump


----------



## killerbeaver

new pic of the dash


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Sporty

for some reason, shit like that dont do it for me... its nice and all, and i couldnt pull it off at this level but, it just dont make me say "wow, awesome" i like the daily driver vehicles personally


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 30 2008, 09:33 PM~9827448
> *for some reason, shit like that dont do it for me... its nice and all, and i couldnt pull it off at this level but, it just dont make me say "wow, awesome" i like the daily driver vehicles personally
> *



Would have to agree.......when the entire inside is done like that.....just feels cold imo....when you get a really nicely done interior, really adds a level of texture, and class. Don't get me wrong....soem of that work is impressive, and I would never want to do all the sanding to get it where it is, but a simple touch of glass like kick pods works for me! :biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass

agree with the last two comments.

I think the workmanship involved is amazing, the Alpine demo vehicles are bananas, but most of that wouldn't work at all in the real world for many reasons. Personally I hate the swivel seat in that BMW (or what's left of the BMW) and the woofers firing down at the floor.

I wonder what some of those cars would look like if you drove them 100 miles.


----------



## gankdefyer

I built this for a friend when I was at school


----------



## C-Bass

Looks like quite a bit of bondo was used there


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by MICHOACAN_@Dec 30 2007, 09:48 PM~9570096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

heres some fiberglass work i did at my shop
BG CUSTOMS


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

and here is the project im working on now, these pieces are just glassed and painted but the door panels are heavily modified, back doors have skulls and bones fiberglassed out, will have pics of that in a few days.


----------



## killerbeaver

pic of the new add 2 my car


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

DID YOU BUY THQT OFF L4L...


----------



## killerbeaver

yes i did


----------



## 93CADILLAQ

> _Originally posted by killerbeaver_@Feb 20 2008, 09:34 PM~9990629
> *pic of the new add 2 my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT'S A NICE SET UP :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER




----------



## killerbeaver

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Feb 26 2008, 10:59 AM~10033841
> *MAN THAT'S A NICE SET UP :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks dogg it is nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoslick1

Does anyone know if you can fiberglass on top of soft vinyl like on door panels any help would be great


----------



## impala_631

clean work on here


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Mar 12 2008, 03:49 AM~10149482
> *Does anyone know if you can fiberglass on top of soft vinyl like on door panels any help would be great
> *


I DID IT BUT WHAT HAPPENS IS ITS TO THICK... IF YOU DO YOUR DOOR PANELS YOUR DOOR WONT CLOSE IT WILL HIT ON THE SIDES.. THEY MAKE EVERYTHING SO TIGHT OF A FIT FROM THE FACTORY LIKE MY DOOR PANEL FITS TIGHT TO MY DASH FROM THE FACTORY.. IF I PUT A PEICE OF PAPER BETWEEN THEM THEN CLOSE THE DOOR I WILL RIP THE PAPER TRYING TO PULL ON IT... NOW ADD FIBERGLASS AND BONDO PRIMER THEN PAINT TO THEM... AND THE FIRST TIME YOU CLOSE THE DOOR IT WILL CRUSH TOGETHER... I KNOW I DID IT.... SO HEAT UP THE DOOR PANEL AND PEEL OFF ALL THE VINYL.. IF THERE IS GLUE LEFT BEHIND JUST USE A GRINDER AND SLAP A COAT OF RESIN OVER IT NO FIBERGLASS MATT LITTLE BIT OF BONDO TO SMOTH OUT AND PAINT... GOOD LUCK....2 FINGERS I'M OUT


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 12 2008, 03:55 AM~10149486
> *clean work on here
> *


yes sir...real clean work...nice!!!!!!


----------



## ghettoslick1

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 12 2008, 02:43 PM~10152775
> *I DID IT BUT WHAT HAPPENS IS ITS TO THICK... IF YOU DO YOUR DOOR PANELS YOUR DOOR WONT CLOSE IT WILL HIT ON THE SIDES.. THEY MAKE EVERYTHING SO TIGHT OF A FIT FROM THE FACTORY LIKE MY DOOR PANEL FITS TIGHT TO MY DASH FROM THE FACTORY.. IF I PUT A PEICE OF PAPER BETWEEN THEM THEN CLOSE THE DOOR I WILL RIP THE PAPER TRYING TO PULL ON IT... NOW ADD FIBERGLASS AND BONDO PRIMER THEN PAINT TO THEM... AND THE FIRST TIME YOU CLOSE THE DOOR IT WILL CRUSH TOGETHER... I KNOW I DID IT.... SO HEAT UP THE DOOR PANEL AND PEEL OFF ALL THE VINYL.. IF THERE IS GLUE LEFT BEHIND JUST USE A GRINDER AND SLAP A COAT OF RESIN OVER IT NO FIBERGLASS MATT LITTLE BIT OF BONDO TO SMOTH OUT AND PAINT... GOOD LUCK....2 FINGERS I'M OUT
> *


good point on the door panels i didnt think about that so i will be pulling my vinyl off thanks for the help homie i also wanted to know what do you have to do to prep mdf for useing resin i am also thinking of fiberglassing my custom box im building once again thanks for the help homie :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*lil bit of fiberglass work







*


----------



## C-Bass

very nice work as well as the setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2008, 09:40 PM~10177177
> *lil bit of fiberglass work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh my :0

probably one of the sickest aircraft installs with hardlines i have seen to date... mad props


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Mar 13 2008, 08:23 PM~10163399
> *good point on the door panels i didnt think about that so i will be pulling my vinyl off thanks for the help homie  i also wanted to know what do you have to do to prep mdf for useing resin i am also thinking of fiberglassing my custom box im building once again thanks for the help homie :biggrin:
> *


all i did for the mdf is just pour a coat of resin over it.. 2 -3 coats thenbondo to smoth out..prime then paint..


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 16 2008, 05:22 PM~10182046
> *oh my :0
> 
> probably one of the sickest aircraft installs with hardlines i have seen to date... mad props
> *



*thanks bro,... wait till you see the next one! a 67 impala called "Mr. Kriminal"*


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2008, 06:40 PM~10177177
> *lil bit of fiberglass work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN THAT IS BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettoslick1

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Mar 17 2008, 05:13 PM~10190762
> *all i did for the mdf is just pour a coat of resin over it.. 2 -3 coats thenbondo to smoth out..prime then paint..
> *


thanks homie for all the help now i cant wait to finish my box :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Mar 17 2008, 10:08 PM~10193873
> *thanks homie for all the help now i cant wait to finish my box :biggrin:
> *


any pics


----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2008, 05:42 PM~10190957
> *thanks bro,... wait till you see the next one! a 67 impala called "Mr. Kriminal"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2008, 07:42 PM~10190957
> *thanks bro,... wait till you see the next one! a 67 impala called "Mr. Kriminal"
> *


im ready!


----------



## atxpinky




----------



## Sporty

Hey bro!

want to give us a break down of whats going on here with your box build?


----------



## 1ofaknd

that's gonna be fun to sand, lol


----------



## Hit_Man

heres one i just finished in a ssr bed

in primer










finished









yes it all still closes up


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Mar 31 2008, 08:47 AM~10296077
> *Hey bro!
> 
> want to give us a break down of whats going on here with your box build?
> *



six twleves in the bed of an s10. box fits perfect in the bed with a cut through and box is 5 inches past the fender wells.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Mar 31 2008, 06:14 PM~10300240
> *six twleves in the bed of an s10.  box fits perfect in the bed with a cut through and box is 5 inches past the fender wells.
> *


which 12's? any specs (box specs)?

is this just a basic sealed or are you morphing this into a bandpass?

lets get into the grits and patatoes of this thing


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Apr 1 2008, 10:21 AM~10306375
> *which 12's? any specs (box specs)?
> 
> is this just a basic sealed or are you morphing this into a bandpass?
> 
> lets get into the grits and patatoes of this thing
> *



I got nothin but old stuff. Im running 6 punch hx2 and three punch 800a2 amps with a 30 farad capacitor. The top of the box is going to be sealed with 3/4 inch plexi so a the bass will travel through the cut though and stay in the cab. Iside the box will have red LEDs to illumunate the box. Ill post progress pics as I go. Shit I do concrete work for a living so this is just a hobby for me, so please go easy on the criticism. I know there are some of you guys that take this stuff seriously but we are just fucking around with this on the weekends with a case of bud light on the side. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## degre576




----------



## Sporty

yeh, the hx2 aren't bad drivers at all... word of advice, 40grit will be your friend lol 

you got a ton of sanding to do


----------



## atxpinky




----------



## atxpinky

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 6 2008, 10:35 PM~10351578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












THE S-10


----------



## NellyNell

ttt


----------



## Big Worm

Does anybody know of someone in Phoenix Arizona that can get down wit fiberglass ?

NICE WORK EVERYBODY :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

I'm stuck on my build. Need help.

Stock










What I want the direction of the built to look like.










What I have done so far.

Made the bottom mold of fiberglass.


















Added MDF


















Then I fiberglassed that in and started a frame to hold the components.

















This is where I'm stuck.


































































What I am going to do is move it farther back to have it flush with the dash. Then I have to make an Ipod holder Which I have no idea how to do that. Then I want the fiberglass to have the shape of the dash. How the hell do I do that? Like the second picture i posed. Also the under dash I want it to look like it belongs their and has the same shape but be removable. What are your suggestions?


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 24 2008, 09:18 AM~10491940
> *I'm stuck on my build. Need help.
> 
> Stock
> 
> What I am going to do is move it farther back to have it flush with the dash. Then I have to make an Ipod holder Which I have no idea how to do that. Then I want the fiberglass to have the shape of the dash. How the hell do I do that? Like the second picture i posed. Also the under dash I want it to look like it belongs their and has the same shape but be removable. What are your suggestions?
> *


same way you made the fiberglass flush on the ground... Take the shape of the glove compartment (looks like its all flush starting from the glove compartment and going to the steering column.. but if not then you know where im headed with this. ). Then let that be your "bezzle" for the cd player or whatever you plan on mounting there


----------



## WhiteChocolate

ttt


----------



## Hit_Man

looks like he made a layover of the factory dash bezel. two different routes i see taking:
1: cut the factory bezel to fit around your screen( i probably wouldnt do this one)
2: lay your factory bezel on a flat surface and take a mold of it, like sporty said. then trim it up to fit. this is the way i would go.
ps whats the instant picture of?!?


----------



## 1ofaknd

I would modify the factory radio trim piece. where the vents are at, etc. Just attach your mdf monitor housing and wrap the entire piece as one.


----------



## NellyNell

Lets Seee more.... :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY




----------



## junbug29s

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Apr 24 2008, 07:18 AM~10491940
> *I'm stuck on my build. Need help.
> 
> Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I want the direction of the built to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I have done so far.
> 
> Made the bottom mold of fiberglass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added MDF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I fiberglassed that in and started a frame to hold the components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I'm stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am going to do is move it farther back to have it flush with the dash. Then I have to make an Ipod holder Which I have no idea how to do that. Then I want the fiberglass to have the shape of the dash. How the hell do I do that? Like the second picture i posed. Also the under dash I want it to look like it belongs their and has the same shape but be removable. What are your suggestions?
> *


If your going for the look on that other ride I'd start with two long side panels that are identical and sit flush with the dash, then use support pieces in between them once you figure out how far apart the side pieces need to be. then work on building the center parts that will hold your radio, etc.

Here:










Make two #1 Parts first. Then make your #2, then figure out how all the stuff will lay out in the 1 & 2's then staple fleece to it see how it lays out, then resin, bondo, prime & paint.


----------



## str8_tripn_82

I think you should of made cut-out templates out of cardboard before cuting the MDF. Also, you should of started with a sketch or blueprint sort of what you wanted exactly. You learn from mistakes I know but, just my .02 cents


----------



## impala_631

finnally got the amps mounted,even fabbed up some links for them to cover all the wireing :cheesy:


----------



## juiced 64

> _Originally posted by juiced 64_@Aug 29 2007, 11:16 PM~8674537
> *This is a box that I just finished about a week ago it's in the vack of my Cousin's Dakota quad cab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## NellyNell

Lets see more EveryBody!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

TTT


----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 15 2008, 06:40 PM~10177177
> *lil bit of fiberglass work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam,that shit looks tight homie....Mad Props... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

TTT


----------



## NellyNell

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Jul 12 2008, 08:10 AM~11070671
> *TTT
> *



You done any more work recently? Post some pics bro... :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

TT


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 13 2008, 12:58 AM~10641762
> *finnally got the amps mounted,even fabbed up some links for them to cover all the wireing :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  
you should MDF panel the sides off so you cant see your dumps


----------



## 63 Pimpala

my 95 macura


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 8 2007, 05:04 PM~9404831
> *Nowhere near as crazy as what some folks in here have done, but I got some fiberglassing done on a custom made center console in my SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 
beautiful! 

where does the wood end and the fiberglass start? you rounded the edges of the wood?


----------



## DESTINO CC 78MONTE

How do you do the fiberglass on a speaker box? wat would you be needing? Is it like bando?


----------



## badcayne

heres some lower door panels im doing for my homies cutlass. theyre gonna hold a Phoenix Gold Ti9 mid-woofer and a Ti5 mid and the tweeter will go on the upper d/p

still got some sanding to do










this one is almost done just need to fill in the small pin holes,and give it the final sanding then paint.









ill keep you guys posted as it goes


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Oct 16 2008, 07:41 PM~11887329
> *heres some lower door panels im doing for my homies cutlass. theyre gonna hold a Phoenix Gold Ti9 mid-woofer and a Ti5 mid and the tweeter will go on the upper d/p
> 
> still got some sanding to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is almost done just need to fill in the small pin holes,and give it the final sanding then paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill keep you guys posted as it goes
> *


looking good keep them up


----------



## le cab

TTT


----------



## SubZeroSounds




----------



## BLACK CHERRY

nice


----------



## degre576

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## orientalmontecarlo




----------



## orientalmontecarlo




----------



## inkedupmagnum

Heres the trunk of my magnum


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## BLACK CHERRY

:biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

fuck it hers my trunk not good as some of this shit but it works for me







what up BC my brother


----------



## chase216

my monte ls i'm building you only see 2 amps but theres 4 more in the car


----------



## chase216

a 10'' tv


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 30 2008, 08:20 PM~10293947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



each sub going to have the manufacturer's suggested box volume 
looks good! hope it turns out well! nothing wrong with bribing your friends with beer to get shit done :thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS+Mar 15 2008, 09:40 PM~10177177-->
> 
> 
> 
> *lil bit of fiberglass work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the set up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sporty_@Mar 16 2008, 07:22 PM~10182046
> *oh my :0
> 
> probably one of the sickest aircraft installs with hardlines i have seen to date... mad props
> *


Nice set up for sure but that's not aircraft. At least not the pumps uffin:


----------



## lowriderbob

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 28 2009, 07:05 PM~13419072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is some sick ass work


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by blacksmith_@Aug 31 2009, 11:06 PM~14943665
> *each sub going to have the manufacturer's suggested box volume
> looks good! hope it turns out well! nothing wrong with bribing your friends with beer to get shit done  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah, cutting it close. Its on the back burner for right now. But should have it in a wired by the end of the year. I post progress pics.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Mar 30 2008, 10:20 PM~10293947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut kind of fabric iz da?? does it work good?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Sep 5 2009, 11:15 AM~14987982
> *wut kind of fabric iz da?? does it work good?
> *


looks like regular fleece like a blanket it works just as good...


----------



## Martian

My old car....















































:biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

SO PRETTY MUCH ANY CLOTH LIKE FABRIC WOULD WORK?


----------



## southGAcustoms

my back deck on my 91 towncar I did back in 03 I still have it laying around somewhere... the skulls eyes litt up for the third brake light and the speaker wires ran out of his head  


only pic I got


----------



## Hellraizer

:uh:


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 8 2009, 01:41 AM~15011422
> *:uh:
> *



:angry: 

what?! it worked great! :biggrin: plus that was the first time I did anything like that.


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 07:04 PM~15009008
> *my back deck on my 91 towncar I did back in 03 I still have it laying around somewhere... the skulls eyes litt up for the third brake light and the speaker wires ran out of his head
> only pic I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 BADASS


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 28 2009, 07:05 PM~13419072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :wow::wow::wow::wow::wow::wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Str8PiMpInReBeka

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 7 2009, 06:13 PM~15007379
> *My old car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



DAAAAAAAAAM DHAT SHITS NIIIIIIIIIIce!! :nicoderm: I lOVE DHa BOttLE N dHA MIDDLE IDEA TOO... LOL


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Sep 7 2009, 08:31 PM~15008475
> *SO PRETTY MUCH ANY CLOTH LIKE FABRIC WOULD WORK?
> *



no just the fleece or something similar.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Sep 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15035235
> *no just the fleece or something similar.
> *


Grille cloth is what I have found to be the easiest to work with....but you can use an old t shirt, something of that sort. Just keep in mind with different fabrics you will have sagging and warping from the heat.


----------



## bykdragger

62 impala i did


----------



## baghdady

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

fkng sweeeeeet!!


----------



## sjcaddy

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 8 2007, 03:04 PM~9404831
> *Nowhere near as crazy as what some folks in here have done, but I got some fiberglassing done on a custom made center console in my SUV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is clean bro. Very simple but frickin impressive.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 7 2009, 08:13 PM~15007379
> *My old car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


This car is in the latest issue of LRM right?


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 27 2009, 08:23 PM~15200888
> *This car is in the latest issue of LRM right?
> *


Yup..... :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by sjcaddy_@Sep 27 2009, 03:52 PM~15200634
> *That is clean bro.  Very simple but frickin impressive.
> *


Thanks patna. :biggrin: 

And to the dude from Miami that asked me a year ago where the fiberglass ends; its only on the piece that houses the DVD player.  

Unlikely he'll ever read what I just wrote.


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 7 2009, 05:13 PM~15007379
> *My old car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 6 2008, 10:35 PM~10351578
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Well this box was accidentally left outside and went to shit. So I'm taking out the other 2 speakers from my Lincoln and putting them in the S10. So 8 subs total. I will post pics later.


----------



## Elpintor

Here is some work i did a few years back.
96 Impala SS tvs on the trunk, 3 w7, and its motorized to open and close








79 lincoln, in progress








for an 02 Escalade


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## elplebe619




----------



## fantamonte

*MINE STILL IN DA WORKS!!! *:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Sep 16 2009, 07:01 AM~15096378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :h5:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> fkng sweeeeeet!!
> *


nice work bro :biggrin: what u got now.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## green reaper

will be posting soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

I will be doing a full fibre glass trunk in my coupe in may, I'm not into having a ton of paint though, I like some of the panels wrapped instead. I also like to make polished trim inbetween pieces as well.


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 27 2010, 07:20 AM~16740453
> *nice work bro  :biggrin: what u got now.
> *


64 SS...


----------



## veltboy618

Here is something I'm working on. It's almost finishd


----------



## Curtis Fisher

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Jun 2 2007, 07:20 PM~8029975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice build bro how do you mount them in the panel


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

ttt


----------



## Fish of AZ

Here is some work I've done over the years.









Here's my trunk set-up to my '02 Cavalier








The doors to the same car








A view of my trunk with the 3rd fish tank in the center








My license plate was moved to put this tv








Ext cab '99 Silverado








Here's a trunk set-up for a '64 Impala. I did the glass, video, and back-up camera. The hydros were done by Leonard (AKA DaVince)








A close up view








Two 6.5 tv's








Me (To the right) with the owner at the March Super Show in Phx this year.








The car made it into this months magazine








You can find it on pg 94 & 95

The Impala will be at this weekends car show in Vegas Oct. 10th


----------



## l.b. ryder

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fish of AZ

Cutty Buddy Heading to Vegas this weekend


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

nice work ,..tight


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Oct 6 2010, 11:16 PM~18757247
> *Here is some work I've done over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my trunk set-up to my '02 Cavalier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doors to the same car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of my trunk with the 3rd fish tank in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My license plate was moved to put this tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ext cab '99 Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a trunk set-up for a '64 Impala. I did the glass, video, and back-up camera. The hydros were done by Leonard (AKA DaVince)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 6.5 tv's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me (To the right) with the owner at the March Super Show in Phx this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car made it into this months magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it on pg 94 & 95
> 
> The Impala will be at this weekends car show in Vegas Oct. 10th
> *


Sweeeeeeet fiberglass work man. Working with glass is a major pain, but it pays off once all the prep work is done and the pieces get painted.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

> _Originally posted by Curtis Fisher_@Aug 29 2010, 07:04 PM~18435948
> *Nice build bro how do you mount them in the panel
> *


screw them threw the hole then pop the speaker back in


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Aug 29 2010, 07:28 PM~18436205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: fucking sweet


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Oct 6 2010, 11:16 PM~18757247
> *Here is some work I've done over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my trunk set-up to my '02 Cavalier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doors to the same car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of my trunk with the 3rd fish tank in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My license plate was moved to put this tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ext cab '99 Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a trunk set-up for a '64 Impala. I did the glass, video, and back-up camera. The hydros were done by Leonard (AKA DaVince)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 6.5 tv's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me (To the right) with the owner at the March Super Show in Phx this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car made it into this months magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it on pg 94 & 95
> 
> The Impala will be at this weekends car show in Vegas Oct. 10th
> *


the fish tank is fukkin tight! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ENDANGERED SPECIES_@Aug 29 2010, 07:28 PM~18436205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Oct 9 2010, 12:41 PM~18772794
> *Cutty Buddy Heading to Vegas this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass


----------



## Fish of AZ

Just finished up this 87' Caddy Fleetwood. Just needs to be painted and hydro's hooked up.



















The system is two 12"s Alpine Type R, two Hifonics 1000 watts amp-one to each sub. 10" TV in the center


----------



## BLACK CHERRY

ttt


----------



## b2sdad

> _Originally posted by big_mike_lolo_@Feb 9 2007, 10:21 PM~7223285
> *not finished yet 1st time fucking with fiberglass , still got to do my kick panels and rear deck ,not to hard to fiberglass the finish work is a pain in the ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good for your first time!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Oct 7 2010, 12:16 AM~18757247
> *Here is some work I've done over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my trunk set-up to my '02 Cavalier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doors to the same car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of my trunk with the 3rd fish tank in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My license plate was moved to put this tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ext cab '99 Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a trunk set-up for a '64 Impala. I did the glass, video, and back-up camera. The hydros were done by Leonard (AKA DaVince)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 6.5 tv's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me (To the right) with the owner at the March Super Show in Phx this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car made it into this months magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it on pg 94 & 95
> 
> The Impala will be at this weekends car show in Vegas Oct. 10th
> *


 :worship:


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Oct 6 2010, 11:16 PM~18757247
> *Here is some work I've done over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my trunk set-up to my '02 Cavalier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doors to the same car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of my trunk with the 3rd fish tank in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My license plate was moved to put this tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ext cab '99 Silverado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a trunk set-up for a '64 Impala. I did the glass, video, and back-up camera. The hydros were done by Leonard (AKA DaVince)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A close up view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two 6.5 tv's.  Nice wrk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me (To the right) with the owner at the March Super Show in Phx this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car made it into this months magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find it on pg 94 & 95
> 
> The Impala will be at this weekends car show in Vegas Oct. 10th
> *


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Nov 22 2010, 01:48 AM~19129969
> *Just finished up this 87' Caddy Fleetwood. Just needs to be painted and hydro's hooked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The system is two 12"s Alpine Type R, two Hifonics 1000 watts amp-one to each sub. 10" TV in the center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: do u have eny of the finished product??


----------



## bump512




----------



## youngdeezy

good stuff in here. i need to make some panels like these can anybody help me out for my 83 cutty? i want to wrap them in suede when there done. i would prefer someone in the bay area of cali but i can ship my upper door panels out too. pm me please if you can do this thanks


----------



## 71impon4's

^^^^hey those panels look familiar. :biggrin:but they dont look like that any more


----------



## youngdeezy

71 those are clean as fuck, i need help trying to get on that level come on somebody help me out. i been wanting someone to make me some for the longest now. at this point im damn near going to try it myself. the only thing that has stopped me was i tried this glass stuff out once before and it didnt come out to well. maybe i shouldnt have tried to do a trunk setup for my 1st time.

this is where im at right now


----------



## 71impon4's

I'm telling you its not that hard. I'll shoot you a pm later here or kos and give you some pointers. You'll be twice as happy if you do them yourself instead of paying someone.


----------



## youngdeezy

just drop me a few pointers. i can buy some mdf 6.5" 3/4 speaker rings off ebay for pretty cheap. i would rather do it myself since i do all the other stuff on my ride. thanks all the help i can get i need lol.


ECR down right now hit me at [email protected]


----------



## 71impon4's

will do.


----------



## frameoffz




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by youngdeezy_@Mar 22 2011, 02:48 PM~20153094
> *71 those are clean as fuck, i need help trying to get on that level come on somebody help me out.  i been wanting someone to make me some for the longest now. at this point im damn near going to try it myself.  the only thing that has stopped me was i tried this glass stuff out once before and it didnt come out to well. maybe i shouldnt have tried to do a trunk setup for my 1st time.
> 
> this is where im at right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see if these helps u i did 4 6x9's this was my first time doing this


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## amendoza

some of my work


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> I want to do this in my back window "WITHOUT BLOCKING IT OUT" ANY suggestions.??


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by amendoza_@Apr 11 2011, 04:11 PM~20312907
> *some of my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ

anyone got pics of custom pods on the dash.rear deck or on the panel behind side window.. trying to get ideas for my 83 monte


----------



## williams9394

it just makes it seems like he's really on his on dick about it.. great work, but come on. if anything, just leave a link to the thread in your sig.

---------------------------
dublin property


----------



## bump512

:rimshot:


----------



## viejitocencoast

? for u pros im gonna give it a shot at building a box and ive been chking some how-tos and have seen some people just using polyester fleece and resin and others use both polyester fleece and fiber mat and resin, can any1 tell me wats the diffrence? thanks


----------



## bump512

nice


----------



## UCETAH




----------



## duallyboy

heres some of mine


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## DA_SQUID

can somebody walk me through the steps on molding monitors into my dash? and getting a digital dash and relocating it? 
also modling screens into the door? please guys all help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 79 cutty

Your best bet is going to be looking for build threads....or look on fiberglassforums.com

Going to be tough to write down the process for you if you are not already familiar with how to do so, and working with glass.

Basically in short:
Cut out your mounting piece(s) out of mdf
mount them where you would like
cover in fleece, or ponte, or speaker cloth
resin to make fabric hold shape
hit it with fiberglass/kitty hair until strong enough
body filler and sand until smooth
primer
paint


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

thats koo


----------



## Afterlife

sjcaddy said:


> That is clean bro. Very simple but frickin impressive.


X100


----------



## bump512

x512


----------



## Mia84regal

very good firberglassing bro thats some clean work


----------



## HEAVY METAL

my last car...










the top shelf that has the focal decal on it moves out and has martini glasses and shaker and speakers all wrapped in red velvet


----------



## sittingonchrome602

i built these for my pedal car, possibly first ever pedal car kick panels


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## sittingonchrome602

sittingonchrome602 said:


> View attachment 508066


speaker housing with arm rest


----------

